

Musicthatmakesyoudumb - austenallred
http://musicthatmakesyoudumb.virgil.gr/index.php

======
nextw33k
Obviously this is a little light hearted data analysis. However it could lead
to a more detailed correlation analysis. Just for an exercise in data
analysis.

What I would be more interested in is an analysis of the lyrics used. I get
jarred on a song that uses double negatives and colloquialisms that I have no
reference to, it should be interesting to test the reading level of songs to
determine how smart the writers/artists are.

------
xname
correlation != causation

